# Masterforce Track Saw



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

*Masterforce 6-1/2" Plunge Cut Circular Saw Kit with 110" Guide Track*
Model Number: 2410706 
Menards SKU: 2410706
$199

6 1/2" blade
10 amp motor
5400 RPM
0-45 bevel
1 1/4" dust collection

Track saws are expensive...so, against my better judgement, I bought a Masterforce tool from Menards. I'm a hand tool guy, but I'm remodeling my shop space and the wife has a few projects lined up for me that will require a lot of plywood. In the past, I would just measure and line up a straightedge to use with a cordless circular saw to break down sheet goods - but this is time consuming and doesn't produce accurate cuts.

The kit comes with everything shown in the photo below: 


Track saw
4 sections of track (with 3 connectors)
2 blades
2 Track clamps
2 Hex wrenches
Bag for track, bag for saw

First thing after unboxing, toss the blades in the trash. I wouldn't even use them as drink coasters. Most blades that come with power tools are crap, but are at least serviceable until you can get something better. These blades are worthless. Fit and finish on the saw itself is what you would expect for a cheap tool. The plunge action and trigger are a little stiff, but not bad. 

My biggest complaint is with the track sections. They went crazy with gluing the plastic glides to the aluminum sections and I had to pry them apart. Then I spent 2 hours with Goo Gone removing glue so the saw could even manage to slide along the track. I was so irritated by that whole experience, I sent an email to Masterforce about it. I guess you get what you pay for.

Using the saw is pretty straightforward, with one exception: it's not a true zero clearance. The blade is about 1/8" away from the edge of the track, so you still have to do some math when measuring. You can't just mark your lines and then line up the edge of the track next to it. There are two adjustment knobs on the shoe of the saw to make sure it rides perfectly along the track - make sure you dial those in or your first cut will be wavy. Ask me how I know.

Dust collection works well. After breaking down 3 full sheets of plywood, I had a minimum amount of dust on the floor. Enough to maybe fill a soda can. 

I'll chalk up the Goo Gone fiasco as my bad luck picking the wrong box off the shelf. I can't imagine they all get packaged like that - even for a cheap tool. That aside, my only complaint is the zero clearance. I was really hoping to just measure out 26", butt the edge of the track to my line, and cut a 26" piece. It's a small thing, but it takes extra time to fart around with shop math.

Overall, 7/10. The saw works fine (with a decent blade) and is accurate. Considering name brand track saws are easily double this price and higher, the Masterforce is the right price point for DIYers and non-pros who just need a simple solution.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Come up with a "fix" for the zero clearance issue!*

Is there any way to add onto the tracks with a suitable material so it will create a zero clearance when you first run the saw down the track?
I'm thinking a weatherstrip, hard plastic, nylon edging inside a rabbet or groove made with a slot cutter. Maybe cut off enough of the outboard side of the track to make a better attachment. Maybe just glue an new anti-slip sheet on the bottoms of the entire tracks. No use in struggling with an obvious design defect. 



The next choice is to just return it as "defective".... before you modify it!


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

woodnthings said:


> Is there any way to add onto the tracks with a suitable material so it will create a zero clearance when you first run the saw down the track?


The underside of the track has a 3 strips. The outer strip is kind of a felt/grip material for the work surface. The middle strip is a thin run of a plastic/nylon material, and then the strip along the cutting edge is rubber or flexible plastic. I think the intent was to glue half of this strip to the aluminum track, and leave the other half hanging over the edge. Then when you first run the saw, you have your zero clearance edge. However on mine, they applied glue to the entire strip and made a mess.

The track needs some work. There are some rough edges that need filed, so I may end up just removing all of the strips, cleaning everything up, and then add a new strip.


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Track issue resolved. I went back to Menards and exchanged my track for a new one from a different box.

Pic below shows the underside of the track with about 1/8" of the strip hanging over the edge. This is what it should look like. Mine had about 3/4" overhang and was covered in glue.


----------

